# What movies/tv shows/docs do you save for the week of Halloween & the night of?



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hard to say, it changes every year. Usually Carpenter's HalloweeN is on the list though.

My girlfriend and I have been watching Buffy regularly for the last year or so to get me caught up. We're midway through season 5 right now. The season 4 Halloween episode was by far my favorite episode of the series. No big rubber monster or bad CGI, just pure terror in your own head. Great stuff!


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Week of: Lots of Simpsons Treehouse of Horror episodes, Nightmare Before Christmas, a mini Twilight Zone marathon, some cheesy B-movie goodness (including anything run through the Mystery Science Theater 3000 filter) and a Vincent Price marathon. We love classics in our household. 

Day before Halloween, Halloween, Day of the Dead day 1 & 2: The Blair Witch Project is a given every year. We usually pick some horror movies we've not seen all year round to marathon on these days. Last year we watched both Adams Family movies, Dracula (Bela Lugosi), Alien, and several others not coming to mind atm. 

One thing we do that I'm not sure anyone else ever thinks of during the week at some point is listen to the Orson Wells radio broadcast of War of the Worlds. We wait until dark and turn all the lights out save all the candles and such from our Halloween decorations all over the house to pay homage to one of the greatest stories ever orated by one of the greatest voices that ever existed.


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I try to listen to my copy of War of the Worlds on vinyl every year if I have the time. Hard to believe the hysteria that caused when it originally aired.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Starting this weekend actually...YAY! I make sure to watch the Simpsons Tree House of Horrors, Roseanne Halloween Episodes (don't laugh!) and Tales from the Crypt. I try each year to find another season of TFTC. Always watch something with Elvira. But the week of Halloween, I ALWAYS watch Halloween, Hocus Pocus, Any of the Friday the 13th movies. I make sure alot of what I watch takes me back to my child hood so it usually always involves 80's-90's movies and/or shows.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I like Tyrant's system, that is professional right there.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

fanboy said:


> I try to listen to my copy of War of the Worlds on vinyl every year if I have the time. Hard to believe the hysteria that caused when it originally aired.


 Gosh, I know. We know it too well as fiction these days, but I try to imagine what it must have been like to totally fall for it back in the day. Glad to see we're not the only ones enjoying it come Halloween season.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Laurie S. said:


> I like Tyrant's system, that is professional right there.


Thank you! Lots of awesomeness on this thread already.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Willodean said:


> Starting this weekend actually...YAY! I make sure to watch the Simpsons Tree House of Horrors, Roseanne Halloween Episodes (don't laugh!) and Tales from the Crypt. I try each year to find another season of TFTC. Always watch something with Elvira. But the week of Halloween, I ALWAYS watch Halloween, Hocus Pocus, Any of the Friday the 13th movies. I make sure alot of what I watch takes me back to my child hood so it usually always involves 80's-90's movies and/or shows.


My Husband and I start watching the Simpson's Treehouse of Horrors with dinner almost every night starting Oct. 1st!

I actually bought the Roseanne Halloween special DVD for $5 this year! I haven't seen any of them since the show was still on the air and then I probably didn't catch them all (born in '87 so I was young). So definitely not laughing!

When I actually picked up the dvd in the store, my dad asked what I had so I said it out loud and the girl walking in front of us was like 'Hey, you sound like me!'... almost followed her and asked if she was a member of the forum.. lol!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I have the Roseanne Halloween specials DVD as well. I think I still haven't watched the last one. Every time I try to binge through them all I fall asleep.

I set up my DVR to record all the Treehouse of Horror episodes during the marathon running on FXX. I have them all on DVD but the convenience of the DVR is wonderful. And my 7 year old knows how to run it and can watch until his heart is content.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

No time to watch anything in october...except Husker Football


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Where are yall getting the Roseanne Halloween DVD's? I wonder if Walmart carries them since around Halloween they carry some good finds....


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Willodean said:


> Where are yall getting the Roseanne Halloween DVD's? I wonder if Walmart carries them since around Halloween they carry some good finds....


I got mine at a store called Hastings... which is actually owned by Walmart but is only in medium market areas. Its a great store. 

They sale dvds online too. I've bought from them through Ebay before. I would check ebay or amazon.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Nothing specific. Try (and often fail since only have about 15 channels of cable) and find something Halloween themed to watch for when the passing out of candy slows down. Did find some old black and white monster movies for a buck one year at a store, so at least have those as fallbacks. Try to DVR something earlier in the month if nothing looks like it is going to be on.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I watch Horror movies everyday so it's just like normal around Halloween except I try and watch a marathon of the Halloween movies on Halloween!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The day of Halloween I always have on the Universal Monsters black and White Dracula and the wolf man. 
While I'm getting ready I have on The worst witch (Tim Curry)
At night after tricks and treats Carpenters Halloween!


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Original Halloween, House of 1000 corpses, Trick or Treat, and The Monster Squad.
I watched the Devils Carnival on netflix yesterday and will probably have to watch that again also. It is awesome if you into carnival/clown theme. Lots of ideas


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder what movie is like... the most watched movie on a certain day. 

'Halloween' on Halloween maybe? I bet it would be close. I would think people are too busy to commit to watching a certain Christmas movie on Christmas Day.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am currently starting as I am working projects and we have had some nice fall weather on and off. 

First I have DVRed the Tree House of horrors as they play on the every Simpsons episodes ever on FFX. 

I watched the 99 Sleepy Hallow

I will watch a ton of Zombie movies: Night of the Living Dead (remake), Dawn of the Dead (both versions), Zombie, 28 Days Later, Shawn of the Dead, and Zombie Land

Evil Dead2 and Armies of Darkness

Bram Stokers Dracula

Sweeney Todd

Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown

The Nightmare Before Christmas and Corpse Bride

ParaNorman

Will see Book of Life when it comes out and Box Trolls.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

Willodean - I first saw The Rosanne Halloween dvd at Kmart for $5.00. I didn't buy it. A week later I ended up getting it from Amazon for $5.50. Kmart is too far away for me to just stop in. I remember some of the episodes. Can't wait to watch them.


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 28, 2014)

We always watch It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown on Halloween night.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Peanuts said:


> We always watch It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown on Halloween night.


I bet you do Peanuts! Nice relevant username!

Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a lot of old horror movies, so I try to pick a theme every year of old movies to watch. (The rest of my family isn't QUITE as into it as me.) So, one year it was Hammer movies, another was Amicus anthology movies, or Universal monsters, or AIP Poe films, etc. Last year I started with the "Inner Sanctum" movies starring Lon Chaney Jr. Not sure what my theme will be this year. Suggestions are welcome. Might be time for a Val Lewton marathon.

I had a DVD made up of Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow, Garfield's Halloween, and It's the Great Pumpkin. My kids LOVED the first two. (Garfield actually scared them when they were little.) The didn't like the Peanuts one as much. I watch at least one kid-friendly spooky movie with the kids like Paranorman, Monster House, Corpse Bride, etc. 

I don't watch monster movies all year long, but I try to start watching them in September. I love this time of year! Love love love.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

whoopsie daisy.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I don't watch monster movies all year long, but I try to start watching them in September. I love this time of year! Love love love.


Omg same here! Even though Horror/halloween movies are my favorite kind of movies, I try to refrain from watching them all year (especially the more atmospheric ones) so that I will enjoy them more in September/October!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I really need to track down an affordable VHS of Disney's Halloween Treat.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

fanboy said:


> I really need to track down an affordable VHS of Disney's Halloween Treat.


I actually had that on VHS. Haven't thought of it in years. But as I recall, there were three cartoons on the disc, one with Pluto going to hell for chasing cats (which, by the way, is the cartoon Two Face's dark side girlfriend sees when Jim Carey as the Riddler attaches his video mind box to her head in "Batman Forever"), "Trick or Treat" staring Donald Duck and Witch Hazel, and "Lonesome Ghosts," a black and white cartoon featuring Mickey, Donald and Goofy. I've always thought that cartoon would make a wonderful basis for an alternate Haunted Mansion in Disneyland's ToonTown if anyone cared to build i


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

In our house a viewing of "Hocus Pocus" kicks off the season! I look forward to it every year. I even went to Salem this year and got a kick out of seeing some of the "real" locations in the film. I am surprised no one has Mentioned "Mad Monster Party" yet! That was a favorite of mine as a kid (did I just date myself?). We watch that, too, and usually have it playing on Halloween.


----------



## Huntress (Nov 1, 2012)

I always watch the Adventures of Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad the night before Halloween to get in the mood. But I do have a folder of Halloween of movies that I watch throughout the month. OK I like silly movies. 

Addams Family I
Addams Family Values
Adventures of Ichabod and Mr Toad
Casper
Corpse Bride
Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Halloweentown 1
Halloweentown 2
Halloweentown High
Haunted Mansion
High Spirits
History of Halloween
Hocus Pocus
Littlest Vampire
Monster House
Practical Magic
Return to Halloween Town
Transylvania 6 5000
Twitches I
Twitches II
Witches of OZ
Witches
Worst Witch


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Willodean said:


> Starting this weekend actually...YAY! I make sure to watch the Simpsons Tree House of Horrors, Roseanne Halloween Episodes (don't laugh!) and Tales from the Crypt. I try each year to find another season of TFTC. Always watch something with Elvira. But the week of Halloween, I ALWAYS watch Halloween, Hocus Pocus, Any of the Friday the 13th movies. I make sure alot of what I watch takes me back to my child hood so it usually always involves 80's-90's movies and/or shows.


Hey, I LOVE the Halloween episodes of "Roseanne"!! "Modern Family" got nothin' on the Connors when it comes to October 31!


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

I LOVE Roseanne and MOST especially the Halloween episodes! Right on!! 



Willodean said:


> Roseanne Halloween Episodes (don't laugh!)


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

We watch the original Halloween all night Halloween night. Although we don't get to watch much of it because we are out scaring the TorT's.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad to see some love for Paranorman in this thread. I think its a great movie, probably my favorite animated behind Nightmare BC. My Grandma tends to lean more towards the animated films and I'm debating on showing it to her this Halloween. I always go over there and help her hand out candy and we watch movies and eat chips and queso and the good candy.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

fanboy said:


> I really need to track down an affordable VHS of Disney's Halloween Treat.


I've got a 500 MB 640x480 avi that purports to be a VHS rip of this show. It has the following:
The Wizard battle from "Sword in the Stone"
"Night on Bald Mountain" excerpt from Fantasia
"Lonesome Ghosts" (some of it anyway)
"Donald Duck and the Gorilla"
"Pluto's Judgement Day"
Captain Hook scenes from "Peter Pan"
Cruella DeVille scenes from "101 Dalmatians"
Evil Witch scenes from "Snow White"
Siamese cat scene from "Lady and the Tramp"
Much of "Legend of Sleepy Hollow"

I also have a 666 MB (!) 640X480 avi called "A Disney Halloween", created for "The Magical World of Disney". It's got:
"Night on Bald Mountain" from "Fantasia"
Wizard Battle from "Sword in the Stone"
"The Old Mill"
"Donald Duck and the Gorilla"
"Heffalumps and Woozles" from Winnie the Pooh
"Pluto's Judgement Day"
Siamese cats from "Lady and the Tramp"
Lots of villain scenes (Captain Hook, Mickey & the Beanstalk, Kaa from Jungle Book, Evil Witch from Snow White, Maleficent)
"Lonesome Ghosts"
"Trick or Treat" (with Donald Duck)

And finally, a 472 MB 352 x 288 (not great) Disney special called "DTV" with lots of Halloweenish pop songs with Disney visuals. 

I've got plenty of other Disney Halloween stuff, but these three "oldies" might be my favorites.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I forgot Disney's Sleepy Hallow (which I just watched) and The Thing (81)


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I started my yearly X-Files marathon yesterday while carving funkins. Definitely getting me in the mood!


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks to Netflix I pretty much watch 3-4 horror movies per week, but I save my favorites for the week of Halloween. Trick R Treat, Halloween (original and RZ remake) Lady in White, The Changeling (not the Angelina Jolie movie, the George C. Scott movie!) Monster Squad, Mr. Boogedy, Bride of Boogedy (now available on Amazon Instant if anyone is interested!) Rosemary's Baby, Insidious, Friday the 13th Part 2, Murder Party, and the one and only ever Halloween episode of Supernatural.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I watch horror movies and classic science fiction all year round, with a fondness for the classics, especially Cold War horror, Universal, and atmospheric movies. I'm not really into the slasher films. Years ago I recorded A DISNEY HALLOWEEN on VHS, and have since burned copies onto DVD. It's an October classic for sure, and fits right in on Halloween itself. Others I like to watch close to the holiday include History Channel's THE HAUNTED HISTORY OF HALLOWEEN, and THE REAL HISTORY OF HALLOWEEN (featuring cameos from a few friends). The original HALLOWEEN is pretty much a given. I have a lot of recorded Halloween specials leading up to the day as well (THE LEGEND OF SLEEPY HOLLOW -- 3 versions, HALLOWEEN HAUNTS, DONALD'S SCARY TALES) and watch the offerings that TCM airs. I do a lot of recording during October. Keep your eyes open for AMERICA HAUNTS, MOST TERRIFYING PLACES IN AMERICA, AMERICA'S SCARIEST HALLOWEEN ATTRACTIONS, and other documentary/series.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ooh I forgot all about the Travel Channel/History Channel specials. I always enjoyed AMC and SyFy running movies all month too, even if they were heavily edited and sometimes silly. It's nice to have Halloween represented every year! It's the one time of year I miss cable.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Willodean said:


> Where are yall getting the Roseanne Halloween DVD's? I wonder if Walmart carries them since around Halloween they carry some good finds....


Saw them at K-Mart tonight for $5.00 ..has eight episodes. Also had a Berenstein Bears one for those of you with younguns


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

AMC does a Halloween marathon every Halloween starting at around 7 AM and going well past midnight. Most of my yard haunt goes up on Halloween day and I have a TV out in my garage so the whole time I'm setting up, giving out candy and then breaking everything down (usually until about one in the morning) I have good ol' Michael Myers playing in the background. I also usually keep in on AMC while I'm out in the garage building props from around the 2nd week of October until the 31st because AMC's Fearfest is on so I get to watch all sorts of horror movies around that time. Plus I always make sure I catch Hocus Pocus at least once but I don't want to watch it too soon so I usually wait until early October. 

One of the most depressing times for me is on November 1st when I see AMC isn't showing horror movies anymore and have switched to westerns. It's then I know that Halloween is now 365 days always.


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Some movies I watch are Ernest Scared Stupid, Trick R' Treat, Coraline, The Halloweentown movies, ParaNorman, The Haunting Hour: Don't Think About It and others. On Halloween night I watch Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I AM SO READY!!!

I added two movies... well actually 31 movies to my collection this weekend, inspired by how cool it was (FINALLY) in TX Saturday night. 

I got Gremlins and a collection with 30 movies on it including House on Haunted Hill and The Last Man on Earth, Little Shop of Horrors and a few more that I like but can't remember right now.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got this box set!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261568167103?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Its the 8 classic Universal Monster movies!

I remember watching Dracula last year at about 3am, waiting for cookies to get done for my party. The house was super dark and it was really great! This box set is supposed to be 'remastered' and all that, so hopefully it will be a little better quality. ...

Maybe I'll make that a tradition... cookies and Dracula every year!


----------



## hllwnfan (Aug 18, 2009)

The night of I always watch Halloween 1978 but earlier in the day i'll watch the others such as Halloween 2,3,4,5,6 etc. As far as leading up to the day I watch all Friday the 13th and Nightmare on Elm Street also Hockus pocus, Halloweentown movies and any others.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

made an itunes playlist of all the simpsons.
I used to watch Sleepy Hollow to kick off into the season but I started early this year. Probably watch that one October 1. Others include Psycho, Frighteners, Conjuring, Lady in Black, Universal Monsters, just got a clean copy of 1927's Phantom. Not sure, I like to expand. Last year I added a lot of 1970's paranormal stuff like the changeling. Added Innkeepers, watched insidious 1 and 2 (netflix is pretty good resource) 

Need to rewatch Devil's Bakcbone and Orphanage, Argento stuff, Poltergeist. Really it all depends on my mood. I have been enjoying haunted house flicks and oldies


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

of Course Trick R' Treat!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Varies year to year, but I love to watch Halloweentown in October. 
Also, after trick or treating on Halloween my daughter and I collapse in front of "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" and eat much candy. (FYI, the reason I chose Charlie Brown is that after years of it being aired during the week before Halloween they have decided to air it on Halloween at the time the little kids are out trick or treating  )


----------



## kyhauntfreak (Jul 29, 2014)

My wife and I watch horror movies everyday. The week of Halloween we catch all of the AMC stuff, we are going to add Doc of the Dead this year. We also love the roseanne Halloween episodes. We do a lot of Carpenter. The Fog, Halloween, Halloween ll, The Blair Witch, Sleepy Hollow [ depp] Friday the 13th first 4,, Scream and the list goes on and on and on. My wife's birthday is 10\29 so I take vacation every year and it is a blast. A large group of us travel to different states and go to the major haunts. This year t is the Dnger Run in Louisville.


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

As much as I love and breathe Halloween at all times, most Halloween and horror movies actually give me severe nightmares, so I tend to stick to the lighter fare. My favorites for getting into the holiday spirit, especially right around Halloween, are Halloweentown 1, 2 and 3, Phantom of the Opera, It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown, the Boy Meets World episode And Then There Was Shawn, and any episode of Gravity Falls or the Sleepy Hollow tv show. I also love watching all the Halloween documentaries I can find. And my guilty pleasure is catching just about any children's Halloween tv special as well.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I've already started when the Fall weather started creeping in. Watched Haunt on Netflix last weekend. During the month of Oct I watch many that have already been listed here. I also like to catch the Halloween Wars series on Food Network (those pumpkin carvers and displays are amazing!) I tend to watch in groups or themes like: Practical Magic, Witches of Eastwick, Hocus Pocus & The Craft all back to back or over a weekend. Then move on to: Stir of Echoes, What Lies Beneath, & Signs. Also in there...The Legend of Hell House, The Haunting of HIll House (orig) and Ghost Story. Other misc...13 Ghosts, Jeepers Creepers, Poltergeist, Halloween (orig), then Corpse Bride & Nightmare Before Christmas, & Peanuts Great Pumpkin episode, (I like the Roseann's Halloween shows too) Gosh, there are so many that I love at this time of year! And like others, I try to watch a new one I've never seen on the Big Night. Last year I, too, watched The Conjuring on TOT night after we packed in all the gear. Scared me to death!  This year I'd love to watch Oculus. Just the trailers of that one gave me the creeps!!  Watching spooky movies during the season is part of the fun and tradition.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

The week before Halloween I like to run through all eight of the "Halloween" movies (but not that Rob Zombie travesty of a remake), A Nightmare on Elm Street 1, 3, 4, 5 and Freddy Vs. Jason (Awesome flick!). Wes Craven's Cursed, and some older horror flicks like House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price), Horror Hotel (Christopher Lee), some of the moldy-oldie Universal monster flicks (Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein always rocks) and Curse of the Demon. But on Halloween itself, it's always my odd mix-tape of a favorite selection: the Stephen King-George Romero collaboration "Creepshow," the original Universal Lon Chaney Jr. version of "The Wolf Man", "Elvira, Mistress of the Dark," (most people scratch their heads at this one, but I don't care. Elvira rocked Halloween back in the day), John Carpenter's "Halloween" with Jamie Lee Curtis and Donald Pleasence (even if I've already seen it a week earlier - traditions are traditions, after all) and finally my all-time favorite movie, that 1985 rarity called "The Midnight Hour" with Levar Burton, Sherry Belafonte and Peter Delauise. It simply wouldn't be the season without that one!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> I've already started when the Fall weather started creeping in. Watched Haunt on Netflix last weekend. During the month of Oct I watch many that have already been listed here. I also like to catch the Halloween Wars series on Food Network (those pumpkin carvers and displays are amazing!) I tend to watch in groups or themes like: Practical Magic, Witches of Eastwick, Hocus Pocus & The Craft all back to back or over a weekend. Then move on to: Stir of Echoes, What Lies Beneath, & Signs. Also in there...The Legend of Hell House, The Haunting of HIll House (orig) and Ghost Story. Other misc...13 Ghosts, Jeepers Creepers, Poltergeist, Halloween (orig), then Corpse Bride & Nightmare Before Christmas, & Peanuts Great Pumpkin episode, (I like the Roseann's Halloween shows too) Gosh, there are so many that I love at this time of year! And like others, I try to watch a new one I've never seen on the Big Night. Last year I, too, watched The Conjuring on TOT night after we packed in all the gear. Scared me to death!  This year I'd love to watch Oculus. Just the trailers of that one gave me the creeps!!  Watching spooky movies during the season is part of the fun and tradition.


We also watched The Conjuring last Halloween! That seemed to be about the best reviewed horror movie of last year. What has gotten good reviews this year?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Stochey said:


> Just got this box set!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261568167103?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Its the 8 classic Universal Monster movies!
> ...



I don't know what it is about this time of year that makes me want to bake. I think I will do the cookies and Dracula thing this year again. I don't know why but that was just so perfect! Turning all the lights off really really helped. Can't wait!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I always make up an October viewing list. It's filled with mostly classic horror, and animated Halloween shows. I've mentioned this before, but you simply can't beat A DISNEY HALLOWEEN. Never released on DVD, it might still be up on You Tube. Some of the horror movies include SLEEPY HOLLOW (Burton and Walt Disney), NIGHT OF THE DEMON, BLAIR WITCH, Universal classics, Hammer, and others. Supernatural TV shows like MOST TERRIFYING PLACES IN AMERICA (Travel Channel -- 16 episodes), HALLOWEEN WARS, MAKING MONSTERS, and CASTLE GHOSTS. Do I have time to watch them all? No way, but something is always on and I look for new shows to record. TCM is airing a classic Disney night in October, and will include THE ADVENTURES OF ICHABOD AND MR. TOAD, LONESOME GHOSTS, THE OLD MILL, and others. Here's my large list of Halloween themed specials from TV:



1.	Halloween Madness
2.	Emeril’s Haunted Holiday
3.	Emeril Kicks Up Halloween
4.	Halloween Treats Top 5
5.	Halloween Town
6.	Halloween Town #2: Kalabar’s Revenge
7.	Halloween Town High
8.	Return to Halloween Town High
9.	Disney’s Halloween Treat
10.	HGTV Halloween Block Party
11.	HGTV Halloween Block Party 2010
12.	HGTV Halloween Block Party 2011
13.	Halloween Unmasked
14.	Halloween Crazy
15.	Halloween Crazier
16.	Halloween Most Extreme
17.	Top Halloween Screams – Travel Channel
18.	Kid in a Candy Store – Tricked Out Treats
19.	Martha Stewart -- Tricking and Treating
20.	Martha Stewart Haunted House
21.	What’s With That Really Haunted Halloween House?
22.	Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed
23.	The Real Story of Halloween
24.	The Haunted History of Halloween
25.	America’s Scariest Halloween Attractions #1, #2, #3, #4
26.	That’s Clever Halloween
27.	America Haunts -- #1, #2, #3, #4
28.	Halloween Technology – Modern Marvels
29.	Andrew Zimmern Halloween Party
30.	Sandra’s Halloween Wonderland
31.	Halloween Tricked Out
32.	Unwrapped: Halloween Sweets
33.	Giada – Haunted House
34.	Giada – Sweets and Treats
35.	Halloween Night Frights
36.	Four Houses Trick or Treat
37.	The Great Halloween Fright Fight


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not super into horror movies, but I end up watching a lot of tv during October. I love the "A Haunting In...." series or anything paranormal documentary-ish. I enjoyed one of the American Horror seasons, so I may watch more of that show this October. I try to watch Hocus Pocus or Sleepy Hollow with my kids. Looking forward to them being older so we can watch more of the thriller type movies.

I bought the Martha Stewart Halloween DVD, and my kids ask to watch it almost daily in the weeks leading up to Halloween. Weird. lol


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Always into Halloween and NBC. The wife likes Hocus Pocus and Trick 'R Treat.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Leading up to Halloween, I indulge in Halloween Wars, Nightmare Before Christmas and any other Halloween "specials." No movies in particular here. But Halloween night is specifically reserved for both Trick 'r Treat and Halloween.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Interesting thread, I only get to sit down a few times a week. I sit here at the keyboard waiting for the nocturnal beings called "My Patrons" who may or may not appear....
I only have time to watch TV or a movie on TV in the DEAD of winter,after I get done shoveling or sweeping so often times short-lived "paths" through the snow.
There is always something here that needs "doing". and i am that "Doer".
I almost always have tremendous fun here with people coming through this house as they respond to my live entertainment, then I get to see and hear what sounds and expressions they make from what I made happen to them.
I might re-watch Vincent Price in "House On Haunted hill'. one of my childhood favorites...the original "Nosferatu'....."Haxan",the silent witch movie,full of things and scenes you will not be finding elsewhere........


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Well my nostalgia and need for Halloween just sky rocketed! I try to watch Sleepy Hallow (Depp) V For Vendetta (yeah I know not a Halloween movie but still inspiring) Sweeney Todd (Depp again) and Silent Hill (fantastic prop and set work)! Wish I still had Edward Scissorhands, Nightmare Before Christmas, Both Addams Family movies and a few others. Right now I mostly watch things at work while building/fixing bikes and that is restricted to what is on YouTube, and those are mostly documentaries, Lole! Been watching a lot of Paranormal Witness and Most Haunted... But thanks to this thread I have a few things to search for.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Lilith's Demon said:


> Well my nostalgia and need for Halloween just sky rocketed! I try to watch Sleepy Hallow (Depp) V For Vendetta (yeah I know not a Halloween movie but still inspiring) Sweeney Todd (Depp again) and Silent Hill (fantastic prop and set work)! Wish I still had Edward Scissorhands, Nightmare Before Christmas, Both Addams Family movies and a few others. Right now I mostly watch things at work while building/fixing bikes and that is restricted to what is on YouTube, and those are mostly documentaries, Lole! Been watching a lot of Paranormal Witness and Most Haunted... But thanks to this thread I have a few things to search for.



There was a documentary about the Mothman that I thought was awesome and super spooky... Eyes of the Mothman I think its called.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

For someone who's as into halloween as I am, I have got to be the biggest horror movie wuss going. Evil Dead 2 is about as scary as I can manage, and parts of it I watch through my fingers. I prefer Army Of Darkness - more campy cheesy than straight up horror. I prefer more of the classics and kid focused stuff, have to get Ghostbusters in there at some point, and then the disney halloween stuff, Nightmare Before Christmas, although I tend to save that for towards the end since it bridges between Halloween and that Other Holiday. And I am so jealous of you all and your DVD copies of Roseanne's Halloween. I grew up with Connors and LOVED those eps. I'll be looking out for those now. And of course Treehouse of horror. I'm not the only one who I have to reign it in for, my 3 year old has finally realized that things can be scary, and now everything scares her, even things that never used to before. This Halloween should be interesting.

Edit: Oh, and I downloaded the old 80s real Ghostbusters cartoon for my almost 8 year old. She's so onboard. Can't watch it unless her sister's napping though, it scares the little one.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Stochey said:


> There was a documentary about the Mothman that I thought was awesome and super spooky... Eyes of the Mothman I think its called.


I think I've seen that one but want to see it again. I loved the movie and ended up doing a lot of my own research. Like many things there is debate. Largely its about whether Point Pleasant was the first appearance of the mothman but I tend to side with the other end where there's evidence to show that mothman has been around for thousands of years.

Its kinda funny. I used to have the 2 disk copy of the soundtrack to the movie and for years I'd listen to score every Xmas eve. I don't honestly know why.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll probably add Tales of Halloween to the week of or day of watchlist this year.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The Ring (but, as I have kids, I just watch it when I can in season, not necessarily save it). My favorite horror movie.

As an aside, I enjoy it when I get Halloween nightmares. Like the one where fast zombies are chasing you and you are fleeing like a Parkour madman in some video game. Makes me feel alive. Of course I still dread the, "I forgot to attend two courses all semester and have both finals tomorrow" dream.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Great thread. I don't watch anything on the night of because I go out but i like watching halloween the first one, i like watching walking dead, american horror story, charlie brown the great pumpkin, also last year i got the book the halloween tree to read but i never got around to it but this year i will.

I also remember on Netflix there was some kind of documentary of 3 haunters. It showered them as they were making props, getting everything ready. I would love to see more kind of films like that but on netflix its hard to type halloween and get anything other than movies.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Fun thread - great to read your posts. I watch all the old favorites leading up to Halloween like Signs, Amityville, etc.. Often I turn on the 13 Nights of Halloween on when I come home and have whatever old spooky they have on playing when I get home from work as I go about my normal activities. For Halloween night we usually look for what fun thing they might have on the channels like AMC....often old Vincent Price movies or some of the classics on Netflix like The Mummy etc. while it is prime trick or treating time since we will get interrupted a bunch and then once it slows down we try to watch one new spooky that may have come out but the night always ends with Halloween. So many great memories tied to that....sometimes or maybe even often I end up falling asleep watching it so worn out form everything leading up to the night. I almost always take the day after Halloween off so I can stay up and revel in the final night of fun.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

I have probably posted this before but here goes. My wife and have went to sleep to horror movies for 16 years. As nightworkers a little background noise was welcomed. We saved certain movies for the week of Halloween, they are as follows: Carpenters Halloween, Halloween ll,Halloween lll, The Fog, Friday the 13th franchise, Trick r Treat, original Dawn of the Dead, Night of the living dead, Pumpkinhead, THe Blair witch Project,The Howling ,Wolfen, Childsplay,Children of the Corn, The Prowler, Terror Train, Prom Night, The Witches,Blacula, and many many more. My wife's birthday was October 29th so every year I take vacation from 10/21-11/4. I lost her on January 21st 2016. These are daily ttraditions for us. She loved horror and Halloween as much as I do..so these things continue till I am no more. Though sometimes painful these movies and the fun had watching them are as much a part of me as anything . Even the bad movies like Equinox which we went to sleep to 3veryday for a year. Sorry so long winded but this forum has been a refuge and support system my family and friends couldn't provide and I think you all for your kindness and support.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Fun thread - great to read your posts. I watch all the old favorites leading up to Halloween like Signs, Amityville, etc.. Often I turn on the 13 Nights of Halloween on when I come home and have whatever old spooky they have on playing when I get home from work as I go about my normal activities. For Halloween night we usually look for what fun thing they might have on the channels like AMC....often old Vincent Price movies or some of the classics on Netflix like The Mummy etc. while it is prime trick or treating time since we will get interrupted a bunch and then once it slows down we try to watch one new spooky that may have come out but the night always ends with Halloween. So many great memories tied to that....sometimes or maybe even often I end up falling asleep watching it so worn out form everything leading up to the night. I almost always take the day after Halloween off so I can stay up and revel in the final night of fun.


I usually take the day after Halloween off for this same reason but I don't have enough vacation to do it this year! Makes me so sad!

I might be able to swing working from home on Nov 1st.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Halloween Wars (on the Food Network), Halloween, Trick r Treat, perhaps a Frankenstein of Dracula (or any Universal horror for that matter), and any Halloween special they show on TV  plus a lot of old Nickelodeon shows, (Are You Afraid of the Dark?, Goosebumps, The Haunting Hour)... man, just listing these gets me so pumped!!!


----------



## Artcurus Art (Jul 24, 2016)

varies somewhat.

Usually on Halloween night while dealing with T or Ter's. However, I'm a mobile DJ and many times, I'm actually working that night, mostly Middle School dances.

Carpenter's Halloween
Charlie Brown It's the Great Pumpkin.

During the day

Halloween 4,5
Trick Or Treat (2012 I think)
Hocus Pocus
The Worst Witch (but I don't care too much for this one to be honest)

But I alwsy usually end up watching things like "The Haunting" or "When Ghost Attack" I think its on AMC.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

My hubby and I are HUGE Hammer horror movie fans, so we spend the week prior to Halloween watching random scary movies and literally put the Hammer down on Halloween night. The classic Dracula movies back to back with Christopher Lee, then we switch to really obscure movies like 'Day of the Triffids" and "Them" while munching on popcorn and candy corn. Oh man! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be starting an October marathon thread again soon. Last year not many contributors though.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Hocus Pocus
Halloween 
Night Of The Living Dead
Pet Sematary
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari 
Evil Dead
The Monster Squad
Coraline 
Ed Wood
Ernest Scared Stupid (Cinematic Masterpiece)

TV:
The Munsters
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Goosebumps
Scooby Doo

Also still have this on VHS: Creepy Classics, Hosted by Vincent Price

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRhhItEcTtA


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I'll be starting an October marathon thread again soon. Last year not many contributors though.


I'll try to make it a point to contribute. This Halloween is going to be one of the less busy ones for me since I'm in the process of building a house (assuming we close on Thursday like we're supposed to), so the party is cancelled and I'm not unpacking anything. Although the stuff from last year never got taken out to the garage so ... I'm covered on decor, lol.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I think the only one I specifically save for Halloween proper or right before is The Worst Witch. I wound up watching Rose Red since it was on TV last year and it was a fun distraction from the absolute lack of trick-or-treaters.


----------

